# Member Air - Where Did He Go?



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Just wondering if anybody knows where Air went? I haven't seen him around in a very long time. Come to think of it, I haven't seen much of Jeremy Marchant lately either, are their disappearances connected? Who is next, mmsbls, mamascarlatti?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't vouch for Air but I assume since JM joined the Mod Squad he might feel that he's obliged to hover rather than actually dip in - at least for now.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> I can't vouch for Air but I assume since JM joined the Mod Squad he might feel that he's obliged to hover rather than actually dip in - at least for now.


Heeding my advice... which is strange; _nobody_ heeds my advice.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

No sign of Air? Must be off doing other things. His last activity on his profile was in late September.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Moderating the forum in fine form, then.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

tdc said:


> Who is next, mmsbls, mamascarlatti?


I haven't decided yet...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Aramis said:


> I haven't decided yet...


Perhaps we can arrange something?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Air today, gone tomorrow?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm always reading Air's posts because I'm constantly visiting old threads on piano music. I still haven't bought a Richter album!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Aramis said:


> I haven't decided yet...


Fine, be all creepy and don't respond.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

starthrower said:


> I'm always reading Air's posts because I'm constantly visiting old threads on piano music. I still haven't bought a Richter album!


So... save up until you can buy a copy of _Richter in Prague_. _Air_ might even agree, which would relieve concern that he has flown the coop.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

He is back now. I think...


----------

